# Three men - new wives



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Three men were sitting together recounting how they had given their new wives duties.

The first man had married a woman from Albania and boasted that he had told his wife she must do all the dishes and house cleaning that needed to be done at their house. He said that it took a couple of days but on the third day he came home to a clean house and the dishes were all washed and put away.

The second man had married a woman from Korea. He said he had given his wife orders that she was to do all the cleaning, dishes and the cooking. He told them that the first day he didn't see any results but the next day it was better. By the third day his house was clean, the dishes were done and he had a huge dinner on the table.

The third man had married an Irish girl. He said that he told her that her duties were to keep the house cleaned, dishes washed, lawn mowed, laundry washed and hot meals on the table every day.

He said the first day he didn't see anything, the second day he didn't see anything either but by the third day most of the swelling had gone down and he could see a little out of his left eye.


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Serves him right!! :wink:


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Very good!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

And where is the joke?  ............ perfectly reasonable thing to happen :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

Hev x :lol:


----------

